# make my Xenon's brighter?



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Sounds like someone is suffering from inferiority complex, or fake xenon envy.
> 
> You need brighter and bluer Xenons because you saw someone else's xenons brighter than yours? :tsk: :thumbdwn:
> 
> The guy is probably running a regular halogen painted blue, and upped the light bulb to something like a 120 w for a low-beam. Bet you five bucks his entire housing will be melted before the end of the year requiring a complete new set of headlights costing upwards of $800.


LOL! Furthermore, the guy may have simply been using his high-beams on...But even if not, as the old man above pointed out, he won't have the advantage for long.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Um, get over it. There's more important things in life than someone else's headlights that are bigger... err... stronger.


----------

